# Hello there!



## factorydweller (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, finally joined the forum after loitering on the fringes for so long. I suppose I ought to say something terribly writerly and profound by way of introduction...but damned if i can think of owt, so will just say ' hello there everyone'.

    Bit new to all this writing malarky, but tried it a few weeks back and woke up amongst a carpet of paper. been writing non-stop since then and, must say, really enjoy it. Can't say as I'm any good, but that's why I'm here - to learn how to spell and punctuate and all that. Hopefully, the ideas and inclination continue so I can put what I learn into practice!

   Bit of an bent towards fantasy writing I'm afraid, and sometimes the urge comes over me to bang out some truely aweful poetry. We'll see, maybe even someone will like what I write, the world's full of little surprises like that!


----------



## terrib (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome dweller, glad you finally joined.


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure we'll all be happy to help


----------



## ohdear (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome factory dweller. Sounds like you have the beginings to a good story if you woke up in a carpet of paper. Please do post some of your poetry.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey there and welcome!


----------



## No Brakes (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there - welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rachel_Rewrite (Aug 5, 2008)

*o-o*

Welcome enjoy your stay.


----------



## factorydweller (Aug 5, 2008)

Thankyou all. Always nice to be welcomed so warmly to a new forum. Suppose I should post something and get into the swing of things but it's a bit daunting. I mean, I've never really shown anyone what I've written. Is that natural, or should I start to develope some sort of vanity over my poorly conceived efforts? Meh.


----------



## ohdear (Aug 6, 2008)

Please dont develop vanity, just find joy in sharing.
If you write for your own pleasure then that is one of the BEST reasons.
Sometimes it brings others pleasure too.


----------



## OtherWorlds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello back, factorydweller. Thumbs up, by the way, on writing fantasy. Never apologize for that. It's my fave genre.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## moderan (Aug 7, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

